# Flex 3401 an Meguiars Advice



## Waz (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Mike,

fantastic videos and it made me buy the VR 3401 after reading and watching you use it. Question I had was in relation to two points. I am going to use it on my Audi paint which is quite hard and settled on a 2 stage process, first Meg 105 on a Lake country cutting pad followed by 205 on a finishing pad. How much product is really needed on 165mm pad? I was thinking of using 3 large pea sized drops but some source tell me two is more then enough?

Also, as for priming pads I have always used a few sprays of Autofinesse Pad Prime and then just stuck down 3 pea drops of product but see you recommend just covering the whole pad in polish then adding a few drops of the product there after. Would the spray pad prime be good enough as above or do you still recommend not doing it and just spreading polish on the pad instead?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

Waz said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> fantastic videos and it made me buy the VR 3401 after reading and watching you use it. Question I had was in relation to two points. I am going to use it on my Audi paint which is quite hard and settled on a 2 stage process, first Meg 105 on a Lake country cutting pad followed by 205 on a finishing pad. How much product is really needed on 165mm pad? I was thinking of using 3 large pea sized drops but some source tell me two is more then enough?
> 
> ...


Wot!! No answer?


----------

